# Beef Bones



## JLla84 (Jan 11, 2018)

Hey guys, are raw beef bones safe to give this 5 month teething pup?

this is more or less what i got from publix


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If it were me, I would let them eat the soft tissue and then remove them to save their teeth once they have new teeth. Marrow can give them the runs so I only gave these to teething pups in the morning to avoid nasty midnight surprises.


----------



## JLla84 (Jan 11, 2018)

wolfy dog said:


> If it were me, I would let them eat the soft tissue and then remove them to save their teeth once they have new teeth. Marrow can give them the runs so I only gave these to teething pups in the morning to avoid nasty midnight surprises.


So

A) its ok to be raw

and 

B) the bone will be too hard on the puppy teeth so let him get the meaty parts and bits then freeze the bone for when he's gotten his adult teeth then let him go to town?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

JLla84 said:


> B) the bone will be too hard on the puppy teeth so let him get the meaty parts and bits then freeze the bone for when he's gotten his adult teeth then let him go to town?


For our dog(s) no recreational bones after they are done teething to protect their teeth from premature wearing. My 14 year old Whippet never had bad teeth and he died with all of them.


----------



## JLla84 (Jan 11, 2018)

wolfy dog said:


> If it were me, I would let them eat the soft tissue and then remove them to save their teeth once they have new teeth. Marrow can give them the runs so I only gave these to teething pups in the morning to avoid nasty midnight surprises.





wolfy dog said:


> For our dog(s) no recreational bones after they are done teething to protect their teeth from premature wearing. My 14 year old Whippet never had bad teeth and he died with all of them.


So now is the time to give them the bones while they still have the puppy teeth... got it... ok

probably best to give it him outside!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Raw is fine. Lots of healthy dogs eat raw.



JLla84 said:


> So
> 
> B) the bone will be too hard on the puppy teeth so let him get the meaty parts and bits then freeze the bone for when he's gotten his adult teeth then let him go to town?


Throw them out when he's pulled the meaty bits off. This kind of bone is just way too hard. One of mine would gladly grind all his adult teeth down on this kind of bone if he were allowed to -- he can't be allowed to.

Better yet, put these bones in the crockpot, cover them with water and a splash of vinegar, and simmer them all day, and THEN throw them in the trash. Use the nutritious bone broth to moisten his kibble. That way they're not totally wasted.

Get him softer bones, whether he's puppy or adult, to save his teeth. Mine love frozen turkey necks.


----------

